# Ted Morris transfers to Montana State



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Ted Morris transfers to Montana State*

Cats to get Indiana State transfer (5-26-04)

_BOZEMAN - A 6-foot-10 center from Indiana State plans to transfer to Montana State, MSU officials confirmed Tuesday. 

Ted Morris, a 6-10, 230-pound sophomore, played in 24 games and started five last season for the ISU Sycamores, averaging 3.7 points and 2.2 rebounds. 

Under NCAA transfer rules, Morris will sit out the 2004-05 season. He will have two years of eligibility remaining. 

Morris averaged 14 points and 11 rebounds as a senior at Chaminade Prep High School in St. Louis._

TheInsiders.com profile

Rivals.com profile

_Ted Morris averaged 10 points, seven rebounds and three blocks per game as a junior at Chaminade, where he played alongside McDonald's All American selection and current Florida freshman David Lee._

CollegeSports.com profile

_Reserve transfering after soph season 2003-04, played in 24 games and started four, ave 3.7 pts and 2.2 rebs. RS and have two years left._


Ted Morris:


----------

